
Drone delivers coffee in Dubai - prostoalex
https://www.thenational.ae/lifestyle/food/watch-drone-delivers-costa-coffee-on-kite-beach-in-dubai-1.661444
======
theduckling
Nice, it looks like AERO Token on a different thread is addressing creating a
drone infrastructure system for the United States. The U.S. has the most
complex airspace regulation and structure in the world, so there’s a reason
Amazon hasn’t dropped a package off at your doorstep quite yet.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15344365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15344365)

